# VERY lethargic



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

my betta isn't showing any symptoms of ANYTHING with the exception of him being extremely lethargic and lacking an appetite. he hides at the bottom, only coming up for air every once in a while.

he's in a 10gal with a filter and an airstone. nothing has changed in his tank in MONTHS. he used to eat and eat and would probably have eaten anything in sight had i provided it. now he might try a piece or two, sometimes spitting it back out. 

no flashing. nothing on him that i can physically see. no bloating. no fin rot. :/ i've been doing larger water changes since he started acting differently. it's been a couple of days. i'm headed to the store to get more aquarium salt now...

HELP!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you cleaned the tank 100%???
And what else is in the 10 gallon??


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

i havent 100% cleaned it since he started showing these symptoms. and there is only an algae eater with him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old is your fish?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a heater (sometimes cold water will cause lethargy).


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

i've had him for almost a year i guess. i removed him from the 10gal tank to get a better look at him and his tail fins do seem to be shorter than they used to be. i don't see any blatant signs of fin rot but they are rather clear towards the ends and i am starting to think this may be the problem.

what should i treat him with?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jungle Fungus Clear or Jungle Fungus Eliminator is good. The fungus eliminator is a powder and the other one is a tablet. The eliminator has salt and the other one doesn't, I don't think.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

since i've pretty much narrowed it down to fit rot, should i keep him in the separate tank (a 1gal that has water from his regular tank but no filter or anything) while i treat him? or should i move him back to the regular tank and begin treat with regular water changes? i've never had to treat fin rot so i'm not sure if he should be kept out of his regular tank or not.

should i keep his filter cartridge or make changes? do a 100% water change and clean the gravel, but keep the same filter cartridge since? sorry for all of the questions... just worried :/

oh, and the water temp stays between 76-80 usually.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

and i see that maracyn-two is widely used for fin rot and other pathogenic bacteria issues... good?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would keep him in the 1 gallon while treating him. Do a 100% change once every or every other day. 
Also, I would go ahead and toss the filter cartridge.
I've been using Jungle Fungus Eliminator on my Betta and it does wonders!
Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You could also try BettaFix.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im not completely sure its fin rot. Is the only reason you think that is the clear tips of the fins, because when a betta fins grow the tips grow out as a clear to white, my Snowflake has hadcleartips to hisfins since a week after I bought him. Im sure if it was fin rot Id of seen more advanced symptoms by now. Just letting you know, gives you something to think about.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Just comparing his fins now, to what they were like in photos, they have definitely gotten less "attractive". more of the fin is turning transparent, where it was once bright red.

also, small portions of the edges of the fins are darkly colored, almost black.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree. 
Use the 1 gallon for treatment!!! And do 100% everyday...:]


----------



## MADxMAC771 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you are unable to find any of the Jungle brand fungus treatments, I am currently having great success with kordon brand Rid-Fungus.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm fairly sure at this point that it's dropsy. in the last day he's gotten slightly chubbier and i'm starting to see the scales are just barely lifted. 

hasn't eaten anything in at least 2 days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If its dropsy, I'm afraid there really isn't anything you can do for him, except keep him comfortable and warm.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

yea i know. lame :/


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so here comes my fin rot question. It looks like Fishy is getting Fin rot. =(
Now I won't be able to get stuff till Tuesday when I get his heater. I already wrote down recommended stuff. Now should I use a cleaner and aquarium salt. And if I use aquarium salt, how much?? 
I'm probably going to treat him in his 1 gal...should I put any decorations in there? How long does it usually take to heal (like how long till I can put him in his 3 gal again.) .... who knows maybe I'll have the 10 gal by then. 
Sorry, this is making me nervous. I don't like it.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My box of salt says a teaspoon per 5 gallons. I'd say a little less than 1/4 teaspoon for a gallon.I had written down a teaspoon per gallon in my notes. I copied it from a post on here but 1 teaspoon per gallon seems like an awful lot. They're bettas not pretzels. lol
It may take a couple of weeks for him to get better.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol okay thank you. So I should keep him in the gallon tank the whole time? Just want to make sure. I should make sure all signs of fin rot are gone right?? Thanks again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go ahead and treat him in the gallon tank. If you are using medication, use it for however long it says on the bottle. I don't think it would hurt to use the salt until the finrot is gone.


----------



## bettamum (May 25, 2009)

My little Flounder has this same lethergy :-((

I changed the water on Sat. and usually do every 3 days or so. He's just in a 1/2 gal tank for now. The day after I changed the water he began to just hang at the top of the water, with his little (nose?) at the water line. He too, would eat everything in site and was always so happy. Now....nothing. When I changed the water I use water that has sat for several days as well as de-chlorinator. The water is cooler that what I dump out (79*) but I don't know how I could warm it. 

This time I did forget the sea salt. And now, can't remember what you told me on how much to put in.

What shall I do??


----------

